# Junkman Says, Guess the Wax!



## Junkman2008

Watch the video and follow the instructions within. I took a month to go over every inch of this Toyota Camry and remove every scratch, swirl and anything else that I could find wrong with it. You are looking at the final results. I still need to address the wheels, wheel well and engine. But paint correction is what I die to do on a black car. If you have a black car, your paint should look no less than this good.

The products that I used to correct the paint were from the Optimum line: Optimum Compound II, Polish II, Hyper Compound and Hyper Polish. I used only orange and white Hex-Logic pads, Gary Dean's Infinite Use Detail Juice, Zaino's Z6, Zaino's Border Free Blond towels, Korean made waffle weave towels, Meguiars Unigrit Sand Papers (2000, 2500, 3000), the PC-7424XP, the Flex 3401VRG and the Makita 9227C polishers, Clay Magic clay, and the car was cleaned with Mr. Pink car shampoo. That's your product list.

This video was recorded and uploaded in full 1080p.


----------



## Alex L

Paint work looks awesome, but asking to guess the LSP in video is like me asking you what colour undies I have on?

In the flesh I do believe though that I'd easily be able to choose between wax, sealant and coating or no LSP at all.

And if I could check up on the car weekly I'd be able to narrow down the choice to a few makers.

But in photos/video alone you have no chance*



Although Marc(Heavenly Detail) and Matty (Raven) have captured in photo LSPs adding to the finish :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

There are lots of words in your post but no guess?


----------



## Keir

collinite 845
Because most of the gloss, shine, depth is from the machine polishing and got prep work.


----------



## Alex L

Junkman2008 said:


> There are lots of words in your post but no guess?


Did you even read it?

If there's one person in the world that can easily pick an LSP by photo I'll buy them a beer


----------



## Kerr

How can anyone guess the wax by looking at a video?

I take it this is just a shot in the dark guessing game?

In one of your last videos you say wax isn't responsible for the shine. I'm lost how you're asking us to work out the wax based on shine, but admit from previous polish is responsible for the shine.






Since you said in your video the wax is in a bottle, that cuts it down a lot.

I'll guess Chemical Guys Butter wax since it's in a bottle.

I'd have gone for Collinite if Keir hadn't got in first.


----------



## Frans D

First of all; stunning result, well done m8. :thumb:

Second: After examining the video thouroughly, I have come to the conclusion that the car hasn't got any wax on it.  

Keep up the good work. :buffer:


----------



## Alex L

Frans D said:


> First of all; stunning result, well done m8. :thumb:
> 
> Second: After examining the video thouroughly, I have come to the conclusion that the car hasn't got any wax on it.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :buffer:


Exactly my thoughts. But for arguements sake i reckon eitherr Zymol Solaris or Mitchell and King Goldrush :thumb:


----------



## PeteT

There is no wax, because it's all in the prep :wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

As above. Sweet fa


----------



## Junkman2008

Alex L said:


> Did you even read it?
> 
> If there's one person in the world that can easily pick an LSP by photo I'll buy them a beer


So if you saw the car in person, you could then tell what was used?


----------



## Alex L

Junkman2008 said:


> So if you saw the car in person, you could then tell what was used?


That's what it says down there :thumb:



Alex L said:


> Paint work looks awesome, but asking to guess the LSP in video is like me asking you what colour undies I have on?
> 
> In the flesh I do believe though that I'd easily be able to choose between wax, sealant and coating or no LSP at all.
> 
> And if I could check up on the car weekly I'd be able to narrow down the choice to a few makers.
> 
> But in photos/video alone you have no chance*
> 
> Although Marc(Heavenly Detail) and Matty (Raven) have captured in photo LSPs adding to the finish :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Alex L said:


> asking to guess the LSP in video is like me asking you what colour undies I have on?





Frans D said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the car hasn't got any wax on it.


I vote commando too!


----------



## Junkman2008

Shiny said:


> I vote commando too!












I like that terminology.


----------



## Junkman2008

Alex L said:


> But in photos/video alone you have no chance*
> 
> Although Marc(Heavenly Detail) and Matty (Raven) have captured in photo LSPs adding to the finish :thumb:


These two statements seem to contradict each other, yes?


----------



## NeilA

erm, either your 'wax' you used for your hair Junkman, or your lady's leg and 'other areas' wax, you know the strip stuff that you stick in the microwave to warm up before smearing on parts of your body that need 'levelling'. yep. That stuff.


----------



## Karl woods

I will go for optimum opti-seal . Just due to you having used the optimum range to create the shine .


----------



## Junkman2008

Karl woods said:


> I will go for optimum opti-seal . Just due to you having used the optimum range to create the shine .


Very logical opinion.


----------



## Trip tdi

A pound shop wax such as wicked shine series.


----------



## Alex L

Junkman2008 said:


> These two statements seem to contradict each other, yes?


Sort of in the grand scheme of things. But in my head with the pictures I'm thinking they don't contradict each other.:thumb:

I'll try and find the pics if they haven't been deleted, to show what I mean as the 2 pictures I'm thinking of have had small test patches done, so quite easy to show the difference.

If it had just been a whole car picture then that would be different


----------



## Alex L

Ok heres a pic of the Darkening effect of coatings taken from this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309242










And heres one of waxes applied to a perfectly polished panel:



Tom_watts said:


> Here's a couple of pictures I got from a training day with Marc (heavenly) Various different waxes applied after correction.


Before you call foul play I can assure you that Matty (-Raven-) and Marc (Heavenly Detail) know a wee bit more than most about detailing :thumb:

And as you can see by the different shade, different LSPs all have a slightly different effect.

Some darken, some make it more reflective, some wetter.


----------



## johnny baker

optimum spray wax


----------



## Goodylax

I'm gonna say Meguires since Junkman is in the States


----------



## NeilA

Alex L said:


> Ok heres a pic of the Darkening effect of coatings taken from this thread:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres one of waxes applied to a perfectly polished panel:
> 
> Before you call foul play I can assure you that Matty (-Raven-) and Marc (Heavenly Detail) know a wee bit more than most about detailing :thumb:
> 
> And as you can see by the different shade, different LSPs all have a slightly different effect.
> 
> Some darken, some make it more reflective, some wetter.


To be honest they all look the same - ER NO THEY DONT!!!!

EDIT - WOW - just opened this on the laptop - clear differences (damn ipod touch!)


----------



## Callummarshall

Alex, to me this was ment as a bit of fun, not to be taken so seriously as you are. So dry up, crack open a beer and simmer down.

Of course it's almost impossible to tell but isn't that part of the fun in guessing? 




Junkman, as said above its narrowed down to waxes in a bottle and the only one I can think of is menzerna power lock, it's not even technically a wax, but its late and why not!


----------



## MAUI

Callummarshall said:


> Junkman, as said above its narrowed down to waxes in a bottle and the only one I can think of is menzerna power lock, it's not even technically a wax, but its late and why not!


Collinite 845 comes in a bottle and is called a wax.


----------



## Alex L

Callummarshall said:


> Alex, to me this was ment as a bit of fun, not to be taken so seriously as you are. So dry up, crack open a beer and simmer down.
> 
> Of course it's almost impossible to tell but isn't that part of the fun in guessing?
> 
> Junkman, as said above its narrowed down to waxes in a bottle and the only one I can think of is menzerna power lock, it's not even technically a wax, but its late and why not!


I know exactly what type of thread this is :thumb:

And Nothing taken serious at my end, I was just offering my thoughts on the question and I know Junkman is a firm belieber of the 'LSPs are just for protection' camp. Nothing wrong with that (although sometimes they can be a bit 'Born Again Christian' about it :lol.

I was just offering a different perspective and if people get a little butt hurt about it, that's not my fault.

And remember how you read things online can be interpreted a variety of ways regardless of the tone in which someone means it

Which is probably why some on this forum get so angry in Junkman threads, Anyone who can repair their own Corvette is a hero in my book.


----------



## NeilA

Ill go for Megs #26 hi tech liquid wax.


----------



## Junkman2008

Okay boys and girls, here is your winner!


----------



## spookyZeus

Midnight express, coz i know your such a fan of what it does to dark cars


----------



## ffrs1444

What a shine top work junkman


----------



## Junkman2008

spookyZeus said:


> Midnight express, coz i know your such a fan of what it does to dark cars


:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alex L said:


> Ok heres a pic of the Darkening effect of coatings taken from this thread:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres one of waxes applied to a perfectly polished panel:
> 
> Before you call foul play I can assure you that Matty (-Raven-) and Marc (Heavenly Detail) know a wee bit more than most about detailing :thumb:
> 
> And as you can see by the different shade, different LSPs all have a slightly different effect.
> 
> Some darken, some make it more reflective, some wetter.


The only 'difference' in that picture, is that there's a light source on one side ?? Nothing else


----------



## NeilA

lol Junkman! Very good indeed!!!!!


----------



## NeilA

DJ X-Ray said:


> The only 'difference' in that picture, is that there's a light source on one side ?? Nothing else


I think he was referring to the blue bonnet with the various waxes being used.
there are differences - so presumably the ones that don't look dark and wet are the ones masking the polished topcoat underneath?????

I would really value Junkmans explanation on this one.


----------



## Junkman2008

NeilA said:


> ... I would really value Junkmans explanation on this one.


To me, it's like what was mention earlier in this thread. A picture is not a reliable source when it comes to wax and here's the main reason. I can shoot two different pictures, one right after the other of the same exact subject and the meta data from both pictures won't match. That's because subtle adjustments made by the camera (on automatic mode), can affect how the pictures will appear. Thus, the only reliable thing that I can use is my eyeballs. If I can't see it in person with my eyeballs or I need special equipment to see it, then it doesn't exist. I kinda look at it like weight loss. If it cost me $500 dollars to lose 99% of my body fat and another $400 to loose that last 1%, it ain't worth my time or money to lose that last 1%.

I'm going to spend that $400 chasing women!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

NeilA said:


> I think he was referring to the blue bonnet with the various waxes being used.
> there are differences - so presumably the ones that don't look dark and wet are the ones masking the polished topcoat underneath?????
> 
> I would really value Junkmans explanation on this one.


:tumbleweed: the blue bonnet's what i'm talking about?!


----------



## Jord

Lol, I was wondering if this was up here or not.

I'm 'Pookie' from the video  

And speaking of Pookie, why did everyone get strong 'brother' names while I got Pookie?? 

Haha.


----------



## Frans D

So I won and I assume you now want my address to send the free empty bottle?


----------



## Alex L

DJ X-Ray said:


> The only 'difference' in that picture, is that there's a light source on one side ?? Nothing else


Really? theres a clear tape line through the middle. Read the thread I stole the pic from, makes much more sense


----------



## Junkman2008

Jord said:


> Lol, I was wondering if this was up here or not.
> 
> I'm 'Pookie' from the video
> 
> And speaking of Pookie, why did everyone get strong 'brother' names while I got Pookie??
> 
> Haha.


Pookie IS a strong brutha' name! Every family in the hood has a Pookie, and a Ray Ray, and a Fatty, and I could go on and on. You just got the most well known name. :thumb:


----------



## danny-wax

dan t here glad i was on his list i was one of the first few to reply to it !  good work junkman


----------



## Junkman2008

danny-wax said:


> dan t here glad i was on his list i was one of the first few to reply to it !  good work junkman


You finally getting the word? Your teammates have already been partying! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yo junkman, what about me and pete.t ? You forgot about us b


----------



## Junkman2008

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yo junkman, what about me and pete.t ? You forgot about us b


I gave an honorable mention to everyone who got it right but I only mentioned the first few names off my You Tube channel. You guys know that you're on the squad! :thumb:


----------



## suspal




----------



## lowejackson

Junkman2008 said:


> .....The products that I used to correct the paint were from the Optimum line: Optimum Compound II, Polish II, Hyper Compound and Hyper Polish.....


Do you have a preference between the spray or traditional Optimum polishes and overall what did you think of them? I admit to being a big fan of their polishes but they do not seem to have become as popular as they should


----------



## Junkman2008

lowejackson said:


> Do you have a preference between the spray or traditional Optimum polishes and overall what did you think of them? I admit to being a big fan of their polishes but they do not seem to have become as popular as they should


I actually go into detail about these polishes on my DVD. Since a bunch of people bought those DVD's, I have sworn to those people not to post the information or the videos themselves on any open platforms. I will agree that those polishes do not get the praise that they deserve and I will be doing a lot more with them in the future. :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Having watched my DVD, i am pretty much sold on the products involved!
I felt a bit of a traitor to the Junkman by trying to use M105 outdoors, contrary to the advice he proffered.
Needless to say, i found out the hard way, like a five second working time, and more dust than, err, something strikingly dusty!
It was a lesson learned and, having achieved positive results, a baptism of fire concerning technique.
Anyhoo, go go JM's all world detailing team! Boo yah!


----------



## SBM

James Bagguley said:


> Having watched my DVD, i am pretty much sold on the products involved!
> I felt a bit of a traitor to the Junkman by trying to use M105 outdoors, contrary to the advice he proffered.
> Needless to say, i found out the hard way, like a five second working time, and more dust than, err, something strikingly dusty!
> It was a lesson learned and, having achieved positive results, a baptism of fire concerning technique.
> Anyhoo, go go JM's all world detailing team! Boo yah!


Its tough here in the UK James, weather wise! I invested in a large canopy so if the the weather is going to be bad (and that means hot or wet!) I just get the car under that. made a huge difference.:thumb:
All the best Ben


----------



## SBM

Junkman2008 said:


> I actually go into detail about these polishes on my DVD. Since a bunch of people bought those DVD's, I have sworn to those people not to post the information or the videos themselves on any open platforms. I will agree that those polishes do not get the praise that they deserve and I will be doing a lot more with them in the future. :thumb:


If you are allowed to say on here - where/how do we get you DVD? i have watched many of your video's on you tube, and like most I find your instruction and advise invaluable. I am definitely a disciple of the Junkman! but I would like a copy just to pay back some love :thumb:and I so wanna be in Junkman's all world detailing team!

Those brother's "don't fake the funk!"

Always a pleasure Junkman

Ben


----------



## James Bagguley

Hey there Ben, i agree, it is tough here.
Dont you find also, that if it isnt raining or blazing hot, there has to be half a gale blowing!
The canopy is a great idea, a little beyond my funds currently, but definitely a thought for the future :thumb:!
Check out Junkmans youtube channel for info on the DVD, and how to get one 

Many thanks, all the best to you too.


----------



## Junkman2008

SBM said:


> If you are allowed to say on here - where/how do we get you DVD? i have watched many of your video's on you tube, and like most I find your instruction and advise invaluable. I am definitely a disciple of the Junkman! but I would like a copy just to pay back some love :thumb:and I so wanna be in Junkman's all world detailing team!
> 
> Those brother's "don't fake the funk!"
> 
> Always a pleasure Junkman
> 
> Ben


The team always has room for more members. 

Are you coliseum2 on You Tube?


----------



## Wingnuts

Junk man saw a guy that looked just like you this morning your not moonlighting as a dog walker in essex England are you lol


----------



## SBM

Junkman2008 said:


> The team always has room for more members.
> 
> Are you coliseum2 on You Tube?


No Junkman not me!

Ben


----------



## SBM

James Bagguley said:


> Hey there Ben, i agree, it is tough here.
> Dont you find also, that if it isnt raining or blazing hot, there has to be half a gale blowing!
> The canopy is a great idea, a little beyond my funds currently, but definitely a thought for the future :thumb:!
> Check out Junkmans youtube channel for info on the DVD, and how to get one
> 
> Many thanks, all the best to you too.


Cheers James I will check it out for the DVD, and yes its always doing one or the other weatherwise!
Cheers
Ben


----------



## Junkman2008

Wingnuts said:


> Junk man saw a guy that looked just like you this morning your not moonlighting as a dog walker in essex England are you lol


No, but I'm missing a dog! :lol:


----------

